# "The Foundation has been laid"



## KGP (Dec 28, 2014)

Was returning from a family event late last night in my cousins truck. He had a Petra CD in it, I flipped through the tracks and found a song about Christ's death. "The price has been paid; the foundation has been laid" was one of the lines of the chorus.

I right away imagined the foolishness of a builder that lays a foundation without having secured the material to finish the building. All the home builders I know today carefully calculate the cost of acquiring the material before even breaking ground.

God is ever wise. Has he laid a foundation without having arranged all the details for the completion and furnishing of his house? Has he not considered each spiritual stone with which he builds it up? Each stone is chosen, purchased, and built up into the spiritual house according to the blueprint that was drafted in the halls of eternity.

If it is unacceptable practice for modern day earthly home builders to finish one phase of the project with no plan or material for the next phase; should God be ascribed with such foolishness?

He has considered all things; counted all costs; Luke 14:28; and on the last day nobody will say of his work "he was not able to finish", for not one stone will be missing.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks KGP. Not only a good elaboration on the Scriptural metaphor, but it has been _decades_ since I listened to Petra.

I used to buy each new album, had almost a complete collection. Thanks for the memories.


----------

